# Köln Stellplatz



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if the stellplatz on the Rhine in Köln (it's in the suburb of Riehl north of the City centre) in within the area where you need an Umwelt sticker?

http://www.reisemobilhafen-koeln.de/


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Does anyone know if the stellplatz on the Rhine in Köln (it's in the suburb of Riehl north of the City centre) in within the area where you need an Umwelt sticker?
> 
> http://www.reisemobilhafen-koeln.de/


Didn't read far enough :roll:

For anyone who wants the answer it's here.



> Low Emmission Zone
> german version
> 
> Due to a revision of environmental statute by council of cologne city the low emission zone of cologne city has been enlarged since june 1st 2012. This will have consequences to get access to our place because it`s placed within this zone. Therefore you need a special environmental emission certification ( low emission zone sticker ) for your motorhome.
> ...


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Stanner said:


> Does anyone know if the stellplatz on the Rhine in Köln (it's in the suburb of Riehl north of the City centre) in within the area where you need an Umwelt sticker?
> 
> http://www.reisemobilhafen-koeln.de/


You might want to read this as it has lots of useful info on them....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=43830&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Does anyone know if the stellplatz on the Rhine in Köln (it's in the suburb of Riehl north of the City centre) in within the area where you need an Umwelt sticker?
> 
> /


Yes, we bought one at the City Hall in town. When- eventually- we found the right office- 3 attempts- it took a matter of minutes.

We drove to the stellplatz without one. It was Sunday and we could not find anywhere open to buy one.

G


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

It is just in the zone but until 31/12/12 any vehicle can enter the zone providing you have a sticker.

See this page, use google translate.
http://www.stadt-koeln.de/3/umwelt/umweltzone/

I obtained a sticker from Berlin council in the post 3 days after filling in form on web and attaching a scan of my V5, all for 6euro.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We stayed here 6 weeks ago, it was very busy. Although all the books tell you it is within the zone we did not enter via anything which said we were an unwelt zone. We had no sticker at the time (have one now). Only 50% of the vans in the platz had stickers, when I enquired I was told no stickers was required for this location. 

Sorry this may cause further confusion but to sum up we ventured without one and did not pass any signs saying we were entering the zone.

If you do go make sure you have change as its €8 a night and you pay at a pay and display machine.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

stewartwebr said:


> we did not enter via anything which said we were an unwelt zone. .


We came from Amersfoort in Holland along the A3 almost the whole way ( this was April this year) and I have recorded that we passed the signs on the way into the city. This is why we were so worried that we could not find anywhere to buy one on a Sunday and had to wait until Monday morning.

Still, we now have it for the life of the van.

G


----------

